# Career advice/info.. RN/RRT?



## MedRhett (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey..

I've been a lurker for quite awhile and figured I'd post as I would like to get some of your thoughts/opinions on a career path.

A little background first....  I recently got out of the military and will be going to work for a large county system as an EMT-B next month.  Once I have some time and experience under my belt as an EMT-B, I want to go for EMT-P.

Also, I'm planning on going back to school eventually, part-time.  I'm just trying to decide whether or not to go for RN/BSN or RRT.  I already have a 4-year degree, so I could probably get through either program in two or three years - maybe a little longer, going part-time.  Long term, I'd love to work for the local flight team.

For those of you that are RNs/RRTs, what are the pros/cons?  I'm already somewhat familiar with RRTs, as my son had a trache...

Thanks in advance!
Rhett


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 19, 2007)

Honestly, if you are looking at Respiratory Therapy or Nursing, then pursue them. Do not fall into a stagnation that is quite rampant in EMS, especially at the BLS level. Also, why wait to get your Paramedic if that is also a consideration? Why not do it now? Experience is not required in most places and I for one see no benefit in delaying further significant education to use your BLS skills. Plus, there is a high chance that you will develop bad habits that may actually hinder your advancement into ALS care. 

Ultimately, the decision will be a personally motivated one, but if you are looking for a successful career and already have a degree, I would consider the financial benefits of your first two ideas and weigh all options and their respective Pro's and Con's...............

What major is your degree in?

Good luck to you.......................


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 19, 2007)

If you have to even ask RN or RRT, then go with RN. 

Any of the therapies (Respiratory, Occupation, Hand, Physical, Hyperbaric etc) are highly specialized and you must have a passion for that specialty. 

As an RN, you can try different areas of nursing until you find your place. If you don't want to do patient care, there are plenty of jobs for pencil pushing RNs. 

The health professions almost all have the same prereqs. Some of the Therapies may require additional science and math classes. Even as a Paramedic, you will still need approx 76 semester hours for RRT. You may be able to do the RN with a lot less hours as an EMT-P.  

For Respiratory, you need to have a passion for this specialty. You may have to put up with insulting comments from others who try to down play the profession. However, RT is a profession and a strong one at that.  You can also get lost in comparing "skills" and equipment such as intubation, a-lines, code responsibilities, hemodynamics, balloon pumps, cell savers, HFOV, nitric oxide, high tech ventilators, etc. The amount of technology is unbelievable in the RT profession.  But, it all comes down to BREATHING.  And, 80% of the job is educating patients, staff, families and doctors.  A therapist of any type does therapy. They are usually allowed 15 - 120 minutes, one to one, with a patient.  They must also be part of a team that will pick up the load if another RRT is going to stay as the side of a patient in a respiratory crisis. 

RT is a great profession if you want to be part of delivering a baby, or 2 or 3, who might need a little RT stimulation make the transition into this world.  You could also be in the Rehab wing teaching the family of a quadreplegic about everything they are going to need to know to take their loved one home on a ventilator. 

However, there is nothing worst than having an RRT as your bedside who is frustrated or burnt out with their career choice when you can't breathe. I think there are at least two people on this forum who can add to that statement.  

When someone is working as an EMT-B, I always give them the advice of being observant when they are transporting to different facilities. Many think that being a Paramedic or a nurse are their two career options. They don't always realize just how many different professions and specialties there are in the medical profession. You never know what you might see or who you might meet in a hospital or clinic that could put you on a whole different career path.  Sorta like love, it may hit you when you least expect it.


----------



## MedRhett (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply....  as for getting my Paramedic, the service I'm going to work for actually has an in-house paid program they'll put me through once I've been there a certain amount of time.  

As for the RN/RRT decision, I'm actually leaning towards the RRT program, as the one in my town caters more towards a part-time student than the RN programs.  I guess my question was geared more towards the work itself, as I know there are a lot of people on this board with both licenses.    

The flight teams here use either RN/RN or RN/RRT crews and require you to have EMT-P + transport experience and at least three years of ICU/critical care experience.  So... I've got a lot of schooling/experience ahead of me.

Oh yeah, my degree is in business, so I have to go back and take a couple of core courses (Chemistry, etc.) that I didn't take before.


----------



## MedRhett (Dec 19, 2007)

VentMedic... thanks for all the info

I actually have had a lot of experience with RRTs, as my son had a trache and was in the hospital quite a bit - on a ventilator, unfortunately.  I knew all the RTs by name and was impressed with their knowledge/professionalism.  Prior to then, I knew virtually nothing about the field.  

Unfortunately, I was an amateur RRT for my son... trache maintenance/care, albuterol treatments, pulmocort treatments, chest pt, etc.  I tried to learn as much as I could from the RRTs anytime they were in the room.  They were always very willing to teach/explain everything.  It was enough to spark my interest in the field.

I guess most of the negative comments I had seen about being an RN were related to the patient care side of the profession.  i.e. "wiping butts and noses all day."


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 20, 2007)

MedRhett said:


> I guess most of the negative comments I had seen about being an RN were related to the patient care side of the profession.  i.e. "wiping butts and noses all day."



As an RRT, I spend my days getting spit at or on if I can't catch the sputum as it flies.

Nursing offers alot of opportunities. Both professions make a good wage and both offer mobility.  The  routine patient care aspect is not for everyone. Some nurses may specialize in NICU or PICU because the butts and noses are smaller. There are also cath lab, HBO, interventional radiology etc specialities where the day to day patient care stuff is limited.  

RRTs also can do Cath lab, HBO, Pulmonary Function Lab, Cardiopulmonary Rehab or specialize in NICU/PICU.  

I had an A.S. in EMS before I got another A.S. in Respiratory. Then, I got a B.S. in Cardiopulmonary and finally a M.S. E.d in Exercise Physiology which was a great compliment to my RT education.   The Exercise Physiology education helps me to identify and treat my own aching muscles after a couple of 45 minute Cystic Fibrosis Chest PhysioTherapy sessions. 

RRTs are teachers.  Their entire shift is spent explaining, teaching and demonstrating the many aspects of breathing. To be effective, they must enjoy their job. 

Your son was very lucky to have you as a caregiver.  I find it very easy to teach just about anything to a loving family.   They tend to grasp things easier than the RNs and EMT-Ps that I try to teach the same stuff to. The focus or lack of is different.

Your son probably became a very good judge of character during his experiences with the health care system.  I sometimes amuse myself in the NICU by watching the CR monitors and the babies to see if we have the same opinion about certain staff members.

Unfortunately, because of an increased demand, pedi subacutes are expanding at a rapid pace. At least, children do have somewhere to go besides the back wing of an adult nursing home.  But, the waiting list is long for placement.  This is another area that the RRT can find a very satisfying and rewarding career.


----------



## disassociative (Dec 20, 2007)

As Vent touched on, there are many areas of focus in nursing which one can actively pursue; specifically through a B.S.N. program. As a 4th year B.S.N student, I am focusing in Critical Care with an emphasis in neuro-trauma. Below, you will find a comprehensive list of nursing careers with detailed descriptions of the various paths in which to pursue:

http://discovernursing.com/nursing-careers

You can do everything from assist in surgeries as an RN First Assistant to Anaesthesiology via Certified Registered Nurse Anaesthetist, to Ob/Gyn nursing, etc. (Please note that CRNA is a graduate nursing program, and is highly competitive); not to mention research nursing, legal nursing, and many more.

If you are serious about nursing, I encourage you to speak with your local university with regard to the curriculum, its requirements, and details as to what will be expected of you. I wish you luck in your endeavors.


----------

